# Dx v74.5



## Rperry (Jul 7, 2010)

Good Morning Fellow Coders,

I have a specific question regarding Diagnosis Code V74.5 do you have any payors denying for this specific DX code for STD screenings??

And if you do get denials do you appeal??


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2010)

Usually if a pyer denys it is due to covereage as the patient may not have coverage for screenings.  If you are performing the test for exposure to a STD then you need an exposure code V01.6 as well.


----------

